# Burke #4 horizontal milling machine



## Daughty (Feb 27, 2019)

This is a Burke #4 Horizontal Milling Machine in full working order made in a time in America when craftsmanship, precision and pride in product was paramount. Even though it was fabricated years ago it has had excellent care and minimal use. It is in perfect working condition; and really is an almost like new unit. There are many cutters and end mills that go with the machine. This is a very solid quality piece of machinery. I have recently restored this. I took this machine conpletely apart down to the nut, bolt, and gear! Has power feed, comes with 21 cutters, a full set of BS #9 collets, a draw bar, 2 arbors and a lot of T-nuts and hold downs! Will need a couple pulleys replaced, but they do not affect the machine! 

$800 OBO open to trades as well I am willing to ship this at the buyers expense.


----------

